# Avoid this time waster if you're selling or buying a GTR



## octet (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi guys,

As some of you know, my car was advertised for sale on the gtr.co.uk forum here: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/453986-2010-r35-gtr-stage-4-25-litchfield-suspension-lots-extras.html 

The only reason I planned to sell it was I wanted to purchase a Stingray C7 Z51 in USA, just before BREXIT. With the GBP/USD FX rate plummeting from 1.50 to 1.28, I've decided that is not the best deal any more, so started looking for alternatives in the UK. After driving a GTR, it is very difficult to get anything similar within the similar price, so I concluded another GTR is in order, as I have already promissed the car to a potential buyer.

Anyway, through this forum and later through Facebook, I came in contact with this guy: GT-R Register - Nissan Skyline and GTR Owners Club forum - View Profile: M0nster also on Facebook under the name of Eammon Jerjis - https://www.facebook.com/eammon.sj










I wasted over 1 month in discussing all possible aspects of the car and agreeing with him a deal on my car, several times. The amount of lies he's been telling me it is unheard of in any deals I've ever done in my entire life. While I was a genuine guy and sent him hundreds of photos of the car, copy of the V5, copy of the driving license and answered hundreds of questions regarding the car and everything else in the world, he was lying to me all this time, acting like a 6 year old uneducated child.

Just to spare you for having the same problems, in case you ever come across him, here is my experience with him:

*10/06 -* Contacted me on Facebook and asked for more details about the car

*13/06 - *Contacted me again on Facebook, expressed his desire to put his private plate: "E3 SYY" on the car. I replied to all his questions regarding the car, the mods, the OEM parts left after upgraded the car

*14/06 - *More questions asked over Facebook, offered £44,000, I declined

*15/06 - *I declined his offer again, offered to drop the price to £46,000, he offered £44,500, then £45,000. I decided to spray most panels on the car to get rid of all the stone chips. A 6 year old GTR, with the pain issues as we all know, would have a few stone chips here and there. I wanted the car to be perfect before it goes to another buyer, to enjoy it as much as I did when I bought it from SamboGrove, one of the most decent, honest and genuine sellers I've ever dealt with. Declined his offer, dropped the final offer to £45,750. I've sent him a copy of the V5. No deal

*16/06 - *Dropped the car to the body shop and helped with stripping the front end so they can respray bonnet, front bumper, doors, blend the rear quarters and spray the rear bumper too, as there was some yellow in the lacquer from the exhaust smoke, due to no cats. Purchased more carbon parts from 4SRC, bonnet and wings vents. We agreed the deal, he promised to send deposit after the England match in the EURO2016 later that evening. He asked for front bumper trims to be sprayed in gloss black rather than OEM gun metal grey, including all grills.

*18/06 - *No deposit received, he promised to message me in the morning

*21/06 - *Still no deposit received, it started haggle the price again, making up stories of not being able to take calls, check Facebook etc for 3-4 days.

*22/06 - *Started to haggle on the price again, offering £44,500, then £45,000, he sent me a screen-shot of his bank account reading £45,001.70. No deal.

*23/06 - *Car being prepared for spraying, lots of photos sent on his request. He offered £45,800, later he sent £800 deposit. 

*24/06 - *Asked when he can pick up the car, garage advised the earliest should be Thursday 30/06

*28/06 - *Slight delay, sprayer had family issues, had to leave work 9:40am, so no work done on the car that day.

*29/06 - *Spraying resumes, lots of photos being sent on request. He promised to pick up the car on Friday 01/07. He asked for the wheels to be done in Candy Apple Red and changed his mind to come Tuesday 05/07, as Friday he would meet Buzz, also a member on here.

*01/07 - *More photos sent with the wheels being done in red

*03/07 - *He advised he's booking ticket for the train to London and that he prefer Wednesday 06/07 as it's his birthday

*07/07 - *Slight delay with the paint required for the wheel caps, supplier ran out so it took 1 more day for the paint to arrive.

*08/07 -* He informed me his best mate is selling his GTR - "64 plate, 1 owner from new, recaro edition , white, 8700 miles" as "he is buying a 12c". He also said: "Hes gonna adverise it for 62 but im sure could aort something out with him. Give me a offer and ill put it forward to him and ill try my best to get u best deal". I offered £57,000 - £59,000. Wheels and caps are done, tyres to go on next day, photos sent on request. After a few minutes he said: "But could maybe squeeze him to £60500 if i tell him its to you  Ill bring car down for u. Have a think about it". We agreed £60,500. From this point I was going to assist to the biggest lies I've ever encountered. He played like Allan, the original owner of the white GTR was his best friend, that he had his house keys and that he can take the car whenever, while Allan is offshore.

*09/07 - *I asked for photos of his mate's car. I've sent photos with the wheels having tyres put on. The guys at National Tyres have damaged one wheel, so I had to remove the tyre and ask the garage to respray it. I informed him and also sent photos. He messaged me to say: "Tell you what ady. Spoke to my mate about the deal. Send me the £800 back and ill bring the car down and you pay me £14700 ontop of your car and its sorted. Ill pay the money to him when hes back from offshore". A few days back, on 06/07 I noticed on the GTR.co.uk that he was expressing interested on another car, see here: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/460153-december-2014-storm-white-akrapovic.html - his username M0nster. So he was trying to get the deposit for my car back, as he was planning buying Allan's car. I've asked him to ask his mate to send me a copy of his V5 and a few photos of his car. 

*11/07 - *He messaged me: "Spoke to my mate today Im allowed to bring the car to my house and keep it here So going to bring it tonight Wih all papers".

*12/07 -* Still no photos of his mate's GTR. Meanwhile wheels back on my GTR, car is being put back together after spraying. He posts a photo on Facebook driving a white GTR:










and another one a bit later the same day: 










*13/07 - *He promised will be here on 14/07 to pick up my car and deliver his mate's car to me. 

*14/07 - *He advised his brother has blood cancer and feeling sick so he can't come that week. Still no pics or V5 copy of his mate's GTR. I've asked the garage to change priorities on my car as he won't be able to come this week.

*15/07 -* He finally sent me photos of the car and also called me on Facebook to show me the car. V5 shows his mate's name on it, checked HPI on the car, car is being shown as SORN - 










and no insurance - 










but he's driving the car. To date, 02/08 the car shows the same status.

*18/07 - *Front bumper is the last part to be loaded on the car, paint had a small reaction, garage decides to respray. I promised the car will be ready tomorrow for him to pick up. I asked him to request his mate to send me a text to confirm he's happy with Eammon to deliver the car to me and also to send me his banking details. No info received.

*20/07 - *Car is ready, photos with the car completed sent. Also video and Facetime walk around the car. 

*21/07 - *He requested deposit back as his father is not happy with him buying a car. I politely declined and offered to travel half way to help. He agrees to come pick up the car. 

*22/07 -* He expressed he wants the OEM suspension as well, I had to let down the buyer Jonny @ JCR which was preparing to transfer the money for it. He started to haggle on the price again. No offers taken. 

*24/07 - *He promised to pick up the car on 26/07. He drove his mate's GTR to a meet at Knockhill, while he denied, saying his mate is back from offshore suddenly, so the car is back with his best mate Allan. He also said "am unsure he messaged me today and said he got offered £62k for the car with the service pack and i explained we already agreed a deal whilst he was away as he knew. But he doesnt give a shit about our deal i guess. I need to speak to him more. Lets put it this way. A dealer in london . Nissan used approved offered him £62. The dealer are called nissan tupee Or someshit Nissan tunbridge". He sent me more photos with the car in a different location, so he was driving it with no tax and no insurance. He advised his picking up the car on Wednesday 27/07: "Im 100% for wednesday". He finally provided my with his mate's number: "This is the number *removed admin* You can msg him Tommorow but im sure his reply is the same as mine as its coming from him haha". I was later going to find out that this was his father's number which was supposed to play his supposed friend, Allan.

*25/07 - *He said: "Well if im coming in the train it will be wednesday bro. As now i have to book next day ticket it goesnover £100 but if i book for wed its under £50". I found him tickets for £69. I called his mate, somebody in a very poor English answered and said it's going to call me back in 10 minutes. No call for the rest of the day. Eammon advised that his mate wants me to deal with Eammon about his car. We both agree no deal on his mate car and that he'll arrive in London next day on 26/07. He kept going that I should buy his mate car at £62,000 as it's a cracking deal. Last thing I heard from him that day: "Im just arriving home now to sort everything."

*26/07 - *He blocked me on Facebook and did not answer any calls. No show up to pick up the car. I start making some enquires and found out he actually bought Allan's car on 08/07 for £58,000, trying to sell it to me for £62,000. In the evening he unblocked me on Facebook and as I gave him one more day to pick up the car, he admitted lying and trying to con me, apologising and promising he'll be here the next day to pick up the car and pay cash. Last thing I heard from him that day was: "I found one from glasgow. It leaves at 6.30 and arrives at 11.14am" I then went to sleep. 

*27/07 - *Around 4am I had another message from him with the following text: "Ady, ive been up all night chatting with my father regarding the car and the whole situation. I fully apologise regarding how I went around the car deal it was wrong and immature and not how to do business. Although I feel like I didnt do you any harm etc as i dont see a problem with buying a car to sell on. The way i handled it was childish and disrespectful to our friendship . On to the next point regarding our car purchase. I sent the deposit on 24th of june and wasnt messing about thats why I sent £800. Then I agreed to pay £400 to have wheels done as I was fully looking forward to having the car and taking it to the scottish car show by the 17th of july, a few mess ups from your end and a few from mine have prevented us to be able to have a deal for a month now since sending deposit. When i read your topic about the car having front bumper wings done for stone chips i was set on the car then it turned into a full respray i ignored everyone when they told me not to buy the car at that point because its been painted on every panel even some people dissed RT performance. I ignored it. Somebody told me that your down pipes had broken bolts nearer the engine. Ignored it. Wheels got damaged by tyre fitter, front bumper needing sprayed 3x. Ignored it all because i really wanted the car. After having a long talk with my father and other friends I think after all the fiasco im better forfeiting the £800 to you. Having your wheels resprayed in the colour you prefer and you selling the car elsewhere. Its not easy just to loose £800 but i feel like your due that. No disrespect to you in any of the deal all the way through youv been geniune and helpful but scrolling through prices tonight the price iam paying will be the highest priced CBA on the internet. Im not looking to haggle, i didnt say the car wasnt worth it. Im saying that maybe I just cant afford it and will accept that and maybe thats why i acted like a stupid with the other car.Also you mentionted regarding destroying my reputation on facebook battalion and forums. I would never do that to anyone regardless of what happened between anyone iam not someone who trys to gain attention from others and I feel as if that it wouldnt be beneficial for your sale and bringing bad attention around your car as your such a nice person im not going to waste your time. I have big family issues right now , stressed to the max also. Please forgive me for the stupid actions that resulted some stress in our friendship. Sometimes money takes over peoples brains and money isnt everything. Cant apologise enough as been so stupid and immature and embarrased regarding the whole situation with allans car. I just wanted to write this to you as i felt i owed you that and i wanted it off my chest. The other gtr is being sold on thursday it wasnt for me. The deal between us got tense and doesnt feel pleasant anymore another reason im pulling out, mainly because of me but I dont like ultimatums when it comes to handing over £45,000+ for example the come on train load parts pay money drive home etc just feels not right. Anyway im sorry and ill leave you to whatever you want to do. Cant apologise anymore . Cheers." So more lies, more excuses, saying that he actually can't afford it. I blocked him on Facebook as I didn't want to waste anymore time

*30/07 - *He sent a WhatsApp message on my business mobile saying that if I say anything about the situation publicly and not moving on, "Upto you. Otherwise ill be at your house door". I blocked him on this number as well

*01/08 -* He sent me a message on gtr.co.uk asking to be unblocked on Faceook. Ignored

Meanwhile I spoken to Allan Stoddart who sold the GTR to Eammon Sharp on 08/07 for £58k. He had to write numerous letters to DVLA to advise he sold the car and he's not the owner and keeper anymore, because Eammon did not send the V5 to DVLA as it should have done, while driving the car with no tax, no insurance. Allan was worried he'll get fines while the car was not his ownership for nearly a month. He'll be here shortly to confirm the story.

Allan never met the guy, while he was pretending Allan was his best friend, he had his house keys, he could take the car out for drives and so on.

Avoid him at any cost, he's either mentally challenged or suffers from pathological lying or compulsive lying disorder, otherwise I can't justify his behaviour. 

Few days ago I've been contacted by another seller concerned of the same situation while dealing with the same guy

Retrospectively, I should have taken at least £5k deposit, as with £800 deposit I took, I will need to pay the garage £400 for doing the wheels in red, another £400 to return them to stock colour. I will also probably have to respray the front bumper middle part is it is now black, not OEM gun metal grey. More time, more hassle, more money, situation that could have been avoided by taking a larger deposit.

I decided to keep the car, it is in immaculate condition, I can't justify selling it and buy a newer GTR that will be slower and not so entertaining as my car


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

octet said:


> With the GBP/USD FX rate plummeting from 1.50 to 1.28


1.48 to 1.33.

But he'd never come to see the car but was making you an offer that was not acceptable to you ? Why did you bother with him anymore then ?


----------



## octet (Mar 27, 2014)

snuffy said:


> 1.48 to 1.33.














snuffy said:


> But he'd never come to see the car but was making you an offer that was not acceptable to you ? Why did you bother with him anymore then ?


I've tried to be nice and helpful, as the previous owner of my car was to me, SamboGrove. I enjoyed every second of the ownership of the car, never had any problem with it and I wanted to pass this to the new owner, the same treatment I had.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

It was 1.50 for a few hours on the evening of the 23rd of June, until dealers worked out they had put their money on the wrong whippet. So unless you where buying your dollars in about a 4 hour slot on the 23rd of June, the 1.50 figure is not very realistic. 

It's 1.33 today.

So you have picked the peak high and peak low price then ?

As for your car, I might be old fashioned, but I'd not be looking at selling at £45/£50k car on Facebook. 

And who makes an offer on a car before they have even seen it ?

When I've sold previous cars, I've spoken to the person on the phone, told them what they wanted to know and if they were interested, they have come and looked at it. 

Even from the start of your post it seems you were being pissed about from the start. So just tell them you are not interested.


----------



## octet (Mar 27, 2014)

We discussed on Facebook messenger, text messages, over the telephone, video conversation and so on. It was only advertised here on the forum and also on the B35 group on Facebook. 

I've learnt my lesson, it won't happen again, won't waste my time.


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

Bad dealings Adrian -but on the upside you keep the GTR.

David


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

£800 deposit and he wanted all of that work done to it?!

I appreciate you were trying to keep the buyer happy but with that deposit that is beyond the call of duty!


----------



## octet (Mar 27, 2014)

TREG said:


> £800 deposit and he wanted all of that work done to it?!
> 
> I appreciate you were trying to keep the buyer happy but with that deposit that is beyond the call of duty!


I wasn't going to charge him for the work on the body panels, only for the wheels. I went a step further and fitted more carbon fibre parts on the car, also sprayed the front bumper grills in black. I even resprayed some of the engine bay parts in black to have a fresh look. I also asked the shop to re-lacquer the front carbon lowers and side skirts to eliminate small stone chips in the lacquer.

You know, I've done the car as it was for me, not to sell it...


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Keep the wheels red they look good! 

As others have said, I'd want a 10% deposit to hold any car. Shame there are messers.


----------



## stoddie (Dec 13, 2010)

a real mess mate, sorry i got caught up in it all too. maybe i got off lightly and when i return home hopefully there arent any speeding fines or untaxed vehicle notices through my door. best to forget about whats happened though
as others have said on a plus you get to keep your car.


----------



## octet (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks for helping Allan! Glad I've done my research and found out about you on time 

Best mate, eh! LOL


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Have you got a close up photo of the car as I quite like the red wheels as well?


----------



## octet (Mar 27, 2014)

Yes, but very difficult to get the candy red colour in photos.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

TREG said:


> Have you got a close up photo of the car as I quite like the red wheels as well?


me too!!


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

I think I remember this guy. He had a white track pack and owned for about 2 weeks and then tried to sell it. Think it was last year sometime. He ended up selling bits off of it, exhaust, spoiler etc. Maybe he couldn't afford that one either. I think he advertised on here.


----------



## NoPk11 (May 15, 2016)

that was a long read.. not cool on his part, surprised you did so much work with such little deposit.. I woulda just told him to buy it and do the work himself

least you get to keep the GTR and the red wheels with teh white looks pretty cool!


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

Id have told him to **** off waaaaaaaay before any of that dipshittery, I do have a short fuse though and dont like people.......especially mongs.


----------



## M0nster (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi guys, iam the guy that the topic is about, firstly ive never insulted adrian or wanted any trouble with him. If i wasnt going to buy the car id have never even sent £800 deposit.

We agreed a price and he offered me if i wanted the wheels done any colour or any body paint done . Initially when i sent the deposit on the 28th of june i had believe that the front bumper was getting a respray. Which was fine gtrs get stone chips.. After i sent the deposit I then reliased it wasnt just the front bumper it was almost every panel. I wasnt so happy about it and i showed people and asked their advice and they said dont buy the car. I still wanted it.. The car was in the garage for 4-5 weeks in total the first two weeks the car getting sprayed.. Then the wheels.. When the wheels were done he told me buy new centre caps because they couldnt spray them because the paint doesnt stick. After telling him and moaning i wanted them done he said the garage ran out of paint another 4 days to get it in. Baring in mind every time the car was ready for collection it was never ready by this time mid july i had missed the scottish car show the event i was wanting the car for. The body shop rt performance failed to paint the front bumper 3x because of paint errors. Eventually he told me that they sacked the painter because of it. The wheels that were done when fitting tyres. The tyre company scraped a wheel. Another weeks wait. I got fed up. What he wrote about the 64 plate gtr is true. I bought it for myself but i lied to him about all the things he wrote. He mentioned he wanted a newer gtr so i tried to make a deal and make money out of it possibily getting his car cheaper. As the days went on i reliased im paying £47k+ for a car that had been painted on every panel. Albeit a very nice car. I no way did I disrespect adrian at all. I tried to contact him to resolve the issue. I even said sorry for wasting time keep the £800 deposit and there isnt a problem. I think in the deal mistakes have been made on both ends. I have now bought 3 gtrs from this forum without any issues. 

Im not running away from anything I have not threatened anyone. I said leave it be now and thats it. I didnt want to buy the car simple as that .


----------



## octet (Mar 27, 2014)

[redacted] said:


> Id have told him to **** off waaaaaaaay before any of that dipshittery, I do have a short fuse though and dont like people.......especially mongs.




I'm a fairly patient guy... but I have my own limits


----------



## M0nster (Apr 28, 2015)

I dont waste peoples time .. This car deal was a weird one from the start.. If i was a timewaster I wouldnt have went to stoddies house on this forum and paid £58k right away.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

octet said:


> Yes, but very difficult to get the candy red colour in photos.




I think with the same colour mirrors that would look pretty good?


----------



## octet (Mar 27, 2014)

TREG said:


> I think with the same colour mirrors that would look pretty good?




Is not going to happen, wheels will go back to stock colour


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Do a swap with standard?


----------



## octet (Mar 27, 2014)

Why bother, my tyres are nearly new, just over 1000 normal miles on them. Too much hassle if you ask me...


----------



## Stuzee75 (Jan 19, 2016)

stoddie said:


> a real mess mate, sorry i got caught up in it all too. maybe i got off lightly and when i return home hopefully there arent any speeding fines or untaxed vehicle notices through my door. best to forget about whats happened though
> as others have said on a plus you get to keep your car.


I to was contacted by my friend Barrie to say this guy wanted to buy my GTR and he had contacted Barrie through Facebook and wanted to buy my car at any cost, I had told Barrie car was not up for sale and was not interested, thank god I wasn't tempted sounds like a total waster.


----------



## M0nster (Apr 28, 2015)

Yes iam a total waster mate just bought one for 58k from a forum member. Thanks anyway your car is a real nice one. Good luck


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Locking for admin discussion.


----------

